# The Highest End



## MW (Dec 23, 2009)

Dear PB brethren,

I was recently meditating on the first question of the Larger Catechism and penned the following lines; perhaps you will find them an encouragement as you seek after your highest end.



> THE HIGHEST END
> By Matthew E. Winzer
> 
> The chief and highest end of man
> ...


----------



## Ivan (Dec 23, 2009)

Most excellent! Thank you, pastor.


----------



## KSon (Dec 23, 2009)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Dec 24, 2009)

I had to link it on my facebook.


----------



## AThornquist (Dec 24, 2009)

Thank you for sharing. It's wonderful.


----------



## Brian Withnell (Dec 24, 2009)

It brings to mind Ecclesiastes, one of my favorite books. Thank you.


----------



## jambo (Dec 24, 2009)

Many thanks for this excellent piece.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 24, 2009)

Very nice. I would like to share it with someone.


----------



## ClayPot (Dec 24, 2009)

Very encouraging.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Dec 24, 2009)

I've recently been meditating on the Proverbs and it really struck me most profoundly for the first time how apt the analogy of the pursuit of two Ladies is to the believer's walk. The seduction of the Strange Woman is easy. She flatters and her rewards come quickly only to find you have been ensnared as prey in a trap. Lady Wisdom cries out that She only is wisdom and worthy of pursuit but such pursuit is lifelong. Taken together with Ecclesiastes and the recognition that our present life is but a "vapor" or "breath" this pursuit is the only thing that provides perspective and meaning to all the blessings of this sojourn.


----------

